# intense vizsla



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I just need to write this out of my system. I've just been to a dog park with my 8-month-old female V. We've been going to the same dog park weekly since she was about 4 months old. She also goes to obedience classes once a week, and sees her other dog friends daily and plays with them for hours and hours. I consider her being very well and thoroughly socialised not just with other dogs but also with people, places, situations etc. One thing about her is that she is incredibly full-on with other dogs, I don't know many other vizslas so I don't know if that's usual to the breed. When I say full-on, I mean she jumps right on their faces, does everything she possibly can to lick the corners of their mouth and runs next to them like a maniac. She will wrestle, run, and play outlasting all other dogs. She also behaves slightly differently with different dogs, as can be expected, and is not as crazy with everyone. She is always positive, just a lot to take. Sometimes she also gets told off by the older dogs for being too much, which I don't mind at all, and she takes this really well. She has also calmed down a little with age. She can stand up for herself too, if need be. 
Today at the dog park there was a family with a five-month-old staffy x. My pup was her usual self and ran around with this dog, the owners panicked at my dog running after theirs, and grabbed their dog and held it down, which caused my dog to bark around them out of frustration trying to get to this other dog. The guy holding his dog down started kicking my dog and it was all a big scene and happened very fast. After he yelled at me as he said my dog had attacked his dog. I know my dog is many things, but she is NOT aggressive, and she was not attacking anyone, the whole situation escalated as the guy tried to hold his dog down and keep them separate and his kids ran around screaming. The annoying thing is he got me and now I can't help but feel really low about the whole thing and my dog. I know what happened, and why, so it shouldn't bother me... 
I wonder if she will always be like that with other dogs, so intense. She's not like that with the dogs she sees every day and plays with regularly. Recently I have noticed a slight change though, as she's really good with dogs that she knows are the boss, she will jump around and be her crazy self, but knows her limits and is really good. Its almost like the bigger and scarier the other dog is, the better. She doesn't seem to be so good with the more timid dogs, the quieter and more submissive ones. She tries to play rough with them, and then gets very frustrated with them when they don't want to play and starts barking and growling and just won't leave them alone. 
I don't really know what to do, I don't even really know what my problem exactly is. Can someone help, as I feel uneasy about this whole thing? I have been so happy about my vizsla who gets along with everyone, although she is a handful. I don't want this to start heading to the wrong direction suddenly.
(I should also say that she is really good at home, and work (she comes with me to work), is a delight to train and does super well in obedience classes - that said, when there are unfamiliar dogs around, she gets very excited and I become like air for a while)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Please keep in mind that at eight months old, she is still very young. She will settle down a little as she matures, but don't count on a dramatic change. 

My best advice, which I follow myself, is: don't go to the dog park. Better for her to have play dates with dogs she already knows. My boy Willie has play dates with my friends' dogs. They all know each other. They come over to Willie's yard and run themselves ragged. It's usually only one other dog at a time. When they start ignoring each other and just hunting for squirrels or chipmunks, we know they are all tired out! ;D


----------



## Penny (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi Nutmeg, I had almost finished a detailed reply to your post when my iPad died and I lost it!😖 anyway, my main points were:
1- she's very young still. Give her time to mature. My penny was same till 18 months
2- this is typical v play behaviour
3- find other suitable energetic dogs for her to play with. On this I eventually gave up and just got another v! Best thing we ever did. They are inseparable and no longer particularly interested in playing with other dogs.
4- the staffie owner is obviously ignorant of doggie body language - don't let it upset you. There's no accounting for other people!
5 - try to find more open places to exercise her as dog parks are very confining and the dogs are almost forced to interact as they can't just move on
6 - put a long lead on her so you can drag her back if needed
7- hang in there, it does get better as they mature.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I would also work on her recall. 
If she hasn't hit the teenage stage yet, she will soon. So you need to prepare for it.
A perfect recall will get her out of situations that can turn ugly, and away for uninformed pet owners.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dogs are 3, 4 and 5 years old and they were playing just like your 8 month old does last week.
They don't do it as often, but they love a good game of chase, with some nips and a body slam thrown in. They start by pointing each other from across the yard. If one moves the high speed chase is on.


----------



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you all for replying, you made me feel so much better. Sometimes thats all you need  
I've been so caught up in the idea that i liked her going to dog parks and socialising and getting along with everyone, that I forgot to ask myself is that really necessary. I guess I also enjoyed the trips there, although sometimes the stress just wasn't worth it. I'll take all that valuable advice on board, Thank you very much. She does have dog friends in her life that she can play regularly, so maybe I should just leave it at that, at least for now


----------



## Idntnw (Mar 21, 2014)

My 8m old V loves to play hard with my 3 y old Beagle. And I mean throw down, tackle, drag around the yard by the collar. They both love it and wag their tails and happy bark the whole time. Ranger, the V, will run circles around her, barking and teasing until she plays.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/05/poor-city-dogs.html

Posted four years ago. Bailey was not quite 2 and Chloe 3 years old.

_Saturday, May 29, 2010

Poor city dogs 
_

Bailey and Chloe get out into the open spaces like those below at least four days a week. (pictures on the link above)

Walked down to a local school sports fields tonight . There were a dozen "city" dogs that were brought to the school yard to socialize and exercise. 

Most of the dogs just stood around their owners as the owners talked about this and that.

I have found out that Bailey and Chloe have a bit too much energy for some of these dogs and their owners. 

I had given up going to city dog parks more than a year ago. Too many neurotic dog owners and their pent up charges. Bailey, with his "bits" hanging down, and city dog owners don't seem to mix well.

Bailey had been mugged more than once at these caged dog enclosures.

Bailey happens to be a strong and well-built Vizsla that has a lot of energy and is a high-powered hunting dog.

These are pictures are from this morning's walk out in the open spaces.


Continental sporting dogs are not regular pets like my neighbors' dogs. They have a drive and a passion that make it sometimes uncomfortable around others.

I found myself laughing to myself as I left the local school yard tonight with Bailey and Chloe on leash. My dogs have too much energy and passion for most suburban folk. 
But these are the exact traits that were the main reasons we got our Vizslas in the first place. We have had "city dogs" before.

So, I guess we will be banished to spaces like the ones pictured above and below with friends that love the passion and drive of a good hunting dog.

Darn, I guess I can live with that.

Happy trails and trials. 
RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

DOG PARKs - for most a place to park - throw your pup over the fence - then the owners socialize - PIKE does events - trial or test - to get in the pup has 2V current on shots - this summer I hope 2 meet up with Dexters mom for a V wizz if held out at Keeneland race course & not a dog park - V a first 4 PIKE - has run with other V's in trial & Tests - that has always been the work he loves - V nice 2 C him play with his breed 4 the 1st time !!!!!!!!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

As I live in the middle of London some of our only options are dog parks. We let her off lead as much as possible and she loves to play just like your does. We had an encounter with two dogs while out yesterday. Penny went to say hi and both dogs went crazy on her. One was another V that wanted to play but didn't know how to play nice. The other was a Dalmatian that started out really friendly but flipped a switch and went from sniffing to biting in a split second. Both times we separated her and she has been really shy since then. On the one hand I want her to be a friendly, fun loving dog. But on the other hand I am happy that she is a little more wary around dogs she doesn't know. 

Like yours, I think both of our dogs need to learn to be given permission before going off to play. This way we can get a read on the other owners before letting our crazy V's run and jump on these other dogs. Even when other dogs are ok with the hectic play some of the owners are not. Keep working on it. Your pup is completely normal.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm really conflicted on dog parks. We have a lot of really great ones in Lex (10+ acres) that we use A LOT. I'm not really sure what I would have done without them before we did e-collar training. We go to a park at least 3 times a week, sometimes every day. Though now that he's great with his e-collar, we prefer to take him other places when we can. 

That being said, I am the crazy hyper vigilant lady at the park. We go early in the morning as there's usually only a handful of people. And their dogs are usually the energetic ones like Dex that get them out of the house early. We now know the regulars at the parks at that time, so it's usually the same 5-7 dogs we know are friendly. That's the way I like it and I can relax and let him have fun. If we can't go early, we don't go. It gets too busy and owners get too lazy in the afternoons. 

I think a great recall is the best way to stay safe at the dog parks. Dexter says "hi" quite enthusiastically, and not all dogs get his energy. I like to be able to call him back after a quick sniff to give the new dog some space. I also don't let him run to the gate to greet the new dogs with everyone else. I recall him back and make him wait by me. That way I get to see how the new dog coming in reacts to the other dogs in the park. If the new dog looks aggressive or nervous, we leave and Dexter just doesn't get to meet him. If they're nice but Dex is a little too much for them, I give him a tennis ball to carry around. That will stop him from trying to initiate wrestling with the other dog and he'll stick just to chasing. 

I know a lot of our friends at the parks think that I'm the nervous mom. But to be honest, I don't care. I think if you're going to use dog parks, you have to be ready to leave the second you feel uncomfortable. It's just not worth it. Just yesterday I let Dex into the park and I saw a greyhound I didn't know snap at our friends' dog when no one was watching. I turned right around and took Dex into the other side of the park. The guy thought I was being rude but oh well. 

We had a local V meetup a couple weeks ago at a park that's often empty. We had it mostly to ourselves with about 10 V's for about 2 hours. It was great. Then a guy showed up with 3 pits, all intact, wearing prong collars, on leash. Now, I know lots of nice pits, lots of nice intact dogs, lots of people that use prong collars. But all three together made quite a statement. I scooped up Dex immediately and it was game over for us. The other V owners weren't too worried about it, but no way was I going to stick around and find out if those dogs were friendly. We took the V's down to a creek outside of the park instead. Better safe than sorry!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Parks in the UK sound very different to USA dog parks, so I'm sure we get a bit lost in translation sometimes on this one. I find UK parks good, as there is a good mixture of people and dogs, and at the times of day I go out I meet very few people, and Morris has a few good friends we meet on our wanders through woody areas and rivers.

However, when we were having problems with other dogs such as getting picked on or excessive humping (better but not completely gone yet, definitely massively improved), I found that the recall training we're doing has helped no end. He can be running towards dogs now and I can call him (if I'm quick) and he'll come right back round. This has stopped me having to find out if I was right or wrong about some dogs I wasn't sure about.


----------



## MaxInVegas (Nov 21, 2013)

Your post reads like something I could have written. My female V is 9.5 months old and a not so whopping 32 pounds. shes fixed. She is a small girl and it is just the two of us. Months 3-7 she was a dream in the dog park. She submitted to all dogs, any size. She still submits on occasion although she has taken on an entirely different personality. She is easily the loudest dog at the dog park. She barks at dogs she knows and barks at dogs she doesn't know. She barks when she plays. She barks when she wants to play. She also loves to growl. She growls with a ball in her mouth. She growls at other dogs routinely. Her energy level is not an issue. Shes lively but not hyper. Its just too much. She sometimes picks out a dog and just barks incessantly in the other dog's face. Her tail is wagging. She doesn't seem angry or aggressive but she sure comes on strong. She has taken to dragging the smaller dogs by the necks or by their collars, so I moved to the larger dog side. Over there she seems to not know her place. Taking toys from larger dogs and barking and growling at them to incite them to chase her. In the event they do catch her or corner her she growls and barks even more, as if she is taunting them. Something had to give and last night she got into her first fight. I'm not exactly sure who started it but she was more than willing to continue it and actually seemed in her element. She has absolutely no fear. i think we may be done with dog parks.

I am doing my best with the training but she is becoming a selective listener. When treats are in my hand she will listen. Without a treat she will listen when she wants to. Recall is 50/50, even less if I'm not holding treats. I have been hoping all along this "diva attitude" is just a part of the maturation process. My friends tell me she is spoiled. I wonder if this behavior is typical for the breed. I know she is full of love and isn't aggressive but the other dogs and their owners clearly dint see things that way.

she is a happy dog with a great life. playing in dog parks has been a big part of that to this point. she has been well socialized and loves other dogs. She just seems to not know her place. what can i do to teach this girl some sense of manners, especially around other dogs?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

MaxinVegas,
I agree. You both should end the dog park routine. Look for a dog show in your area. Should I assume Las Vegas? Find the Vizsla group and find some locals that are showing their dogs. Somehow you have to learn to channel the hunting dog in your dog creatively. Vizsla owners are happy to help.

This topic is something I am developing and in 18 months, when I retire, I'm going to take "Redbirddog" (my new company) on the road. Seminars and or private lessons on:
"How to channel the hunt in your hunting dog for the non hunter." 

This may or may not happen, depending if I can marry it to another part of my life (Construction management) seminars.

If you're ever up in the SF Bay area, drop me a line. I hike a lot and enjoy walking and talking about these amazing dogs. For those in the SF Bay Area, come hiking. Never a cost to come hike and talk. Maybe you on HVF can help me establish this brand.

Until then. Stop going to dog parks. Can you find places to hike off leash? Want to see a happy Vizsla. That is where she will come alive. She will be hunting, if only ground squirrels. She is old enough to start. 

Good luck and Happy trails,
RBD


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Skip the dog park. Wilson had puppy play dates with dogs he knows and owners we are friends with, but otherwise, his exercise is fun with us outdoors. Our trainer once said that dogs who spend too much time boarding or at the parks become "too doggy." This may be something happening to your girl. Spend time outside, walking, training, fetching. It will pay off


----------



## nutmeg07 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have decided to leave the dog parks, at least for now, and what an instant relief that was!!  I don't know why bothered? Hah. Taika gets a LOT of exercise, off leash all day long at work with me, and she plays with the dogs she knows daily. At work her recall is nearly 100%, even when the other dogs are around her and she's playing with them, she's great, and prefers to hang out with me over them , although she spends time rolling round with them, too. There's never been any issues with those dogs, but she has grown up with them.

The issue in dog parks was that she got so overwhelmed, that I became like air and she just ran from dog to dog, until she got tired (which took a long time), and then she would come back to me and hang out. I wouldn't even try and call her to me, as I knew she wouldn't hear me. At work I do short training sessions with her throughout the whole day, all the time really. That might just be calling her to me, asking her to sit, lie down, and release. Then something else five minutes later. I do this all the time and she loves it and is getting really good at it. This routine of having her on my heel all the time and activating her constantly wasn't easy for me at the start either, as I still had to do my job at the same time, but now it has become like second nature, and I just do it without it being a big deal. And lots of treats, all the time, every day. Giving her a job like this has improved our relationship and everything else, so I'm really happy. And I must say we just passed a level in obedience club with flying colours and got a lot of praise, I'm so proud!

The issue in dog parks was just that she was very intense, not aggressive, and she didn't really bark, but if another dog didn't want to play with her, she would get frustrated and "play-growl", and that worried most other dog owners. She gets put in her place by other dogs, and deals with this well, but if the situation was reversed she became a bit of a bully. 

On weekdays our days are so full that she doesn't need anymore activities, but on weekends we now head to the hills and forests instead of dog parks, and also try and do city stuff, to balance our life out  I don't know why I stressed about the dog parks and insisted on going there, but we're both happier not being in there , Thanks everyone!


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Good article... wish this was required reading for some people 

http://www.mnn.com/family/pets/stories/15-things-humans-do-wrong-at-dog-parks#


----------

